# 5000 series it us today



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

*5000 series hit us today*

The first of our 5000 series came in today! Its a 5252E 25hp Kohler w/60" mid mount deck standard.
Sweet tractor !!..........fit & finish much better than preproduction prototypes we saw at meeting last year.

Everything has a good solid "feel' to it. Can't wait for the 4wd's to hit.

Look out Orange & Green ! 

I took some pics which I'll post later tonite.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cant wait thanks.
Jody


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 22, 2004)

I give, what's the "E" stand for after the 5252 ??


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's a front end shot,sorry that background washed out ROPS thats standard









Here's a rear shot showing cat 1 hitch,theres a live pto in there too!









Thats a 7304 30hp turbo diesel-4wd in the background.

here's a side shot-- hood up


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 22, 2004)

The 5000 series is going to put a serious dent in the other subcompacts. For that matter the higher end LG tractors too. The 5252 at $7500 including a 60" deck, 3pt, pto AND capable of handling a loader AND a backhoe AND 3 year interest free financing. Can't wait to see how the competition responds.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

If I was shopping for Cubs 3235 series i would look real closely on what you get for just a few dollars more in the 5000 series...

Duc


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ducati996,
I think you have that wrong. If I was shopping for a Deere X400 series, I'd look at the Cub 5000s and see what I could get for a LOT of dollars LESS!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ducati996,
> I think you have that wrong. If I was shopping for a Deere X400 series, I'd look at the Cub 5000s and see what I could get for a LOT of dollars LESS! *



You are so right...a full 3pt to boot !! 

Duc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They sure are nice for the money.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

E = Extra Stuff for more $



army


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

:furious: 

Sorry to be so long.........e is a tire code.....turf tire
being a little too specific

Duc.if you have an interest in a 3000 series ..let me know :thumbsup:


Hot Dang!........ Spring is springin' :buzz:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *:furious:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean one of these? If Cub released the 72XX with the CAT motor last year, my other picture would have been yellow instead of Green !!

Duc

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=493077da-6153-4ab6-4b76-77ca66e57e67&size=


http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=11052e75-212d-4683-21a4-6ea9596e5430&size=


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Yup..........I got a few 3206's that I can deal on. 22hp Kohler Commands in them....Diff locks........taillights the full deal.
Ain't got no snow throwers though!!!:crazy:


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 22, 2004)

Neil, Why do you need taillights on a lawntractor?? There just isn't that much traffic in my yard when I cut grass:tractorsm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

RedRanger,
Those tail lights come in real handy when cutting grass along the edge of the property next to the road in my mom's neighborhood. Keeps the Euro-Supercars from running up my butt when they come around the corner at 65 mph in a 35 zone. Also handy when plowing snow at the end of the driveway at night to make you more visible.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Lights are soooo important !! Nothing more nerve racking than a town truck barreling down on you when you are in the street blowing snow from your neighbors driveway...

Why Cub dosent provide lights on any of their new 3000 series is beyond me...penny smart/pound foolish is not welcome here...

Duc


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay, I see the need for tail lights when working close to traffic. Maybe Cub should offer some kind of lighting upgrade for those conditions. Providing something more than just taillights would probably sell well.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't understand the confusion....ALL Cubs have headlights,really bright halogens for you snow bound people.

Entry level 3000's like the 3204 and the 3186 before it lacked the tailights and diff locks. The 40th anniversary 3240 had the diff lock but lacked taillights. Don't ask me why........
3206,3208,3235,etc..........had tail lights and backup lights.
:idea:


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 22, 2004)

Actually what I meant was for Cub to offer something more than tail lights (warning lights) for the rear of the tractor. I was thinking along the lines of those larger round flashing lights which could be mounted on the rear fender.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Neil,

Actually the last few years the 3000 series have used 1156 incandescent bulbs instead of Halogens of old. Cub only offers the 3204 and the 3235 as the only two models in the 3000 series for this year and last year...Last year the 3235 had rear taillights, this year its not offered. It kind of takes away from the differences between the 3204 and 3235....I feel the lights are real important, thus I had to wire an LED light on my own since it was never offered on the 3204...

Duc


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats why I loaded up on 3206's when they had a deal.........these even have 22hp Commands instead of 20's.
Down to just 2 now.
frown


----------

